# Training Programs



## allons_ykaylee (Nov 12, 2013)

I've been looking into training programs for Simon, trying to tame him a bit so that he's more comfortable with me. I've found some YouTube videos and started some clicker training, and I found a program called Bird Tricks that seems to be really good. However, the DVD sets are near $100. And I don't have that kind of money.

So does anyone know of a cheaper training program? Or a free one, if there is such a thing?

I just want to get him properly hand-trained. Maybe start teaching him some tricks, although I could care less if he can perform for me as long as he's happy and doesn't bite me haha.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I wouldn't get involved in the Birdtricks game. It's mostly business, not bird training. They got me a grand total of $300 dollars. And nothing really worked. If you want a program, I recommend Good Bird Inc. Here's her website 

http://www.goodbirdinc.com/


----------



## allons_ykaylee (Nov 12, 2013)

Lougirl said:


> I wouldn't get involved in the Birdtricks game. It's mostly business, not bird training. They got me a grand total of $300 dollars. And nothing really worked. If you want a program, I recommend Good Bird Inc. Here's her website
> 
> http://www.goodbirdinc.com/


Oh, well thank you then! I didn't buy anything from them but they keep sending me free stuff via email haha. Thank you, I'll check out Good Bird!


----------



## Zzzonked (Jul 13, 2013)

You could check if the DVD sets are available on torrent websites like PirateBay and get them free


----------



## Abby (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm also not too sure about Bird Tricks...


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Abby said:


> I'm also not too sure about Bird Tricks...


Yes, I'm sorry. Don't even bother with that one. I truly do speak from experience. You basically have to start from the 1st day you bring them home. NOT COOL


----------



## allons_ykaylee (Nov 12, 2013)

Ya I'm already too late for that...I got an invite to a free webinar of theirs so I did it because I had nothing to lose and they made some awesome offers at the end for like entire programs for $4 but I read the fine print and they charge you $97 after 30 days. No thanks. So I guess I'll get a DVD from Good Bird Inc and check out some YouTube stuff!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Careful. That's where it starts. They say those are "Once in a lifetime" webinars that waste an hour of your time and cover nothing on bird training. I got the EXACT same webinar a year and a half ago. They space out their advertising depending on when you signed up for emails and stuff


----------

